# 16'(ish) new Flats boat advice



## petezorrilla (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Guys, I'm new to this forum and look forward to any helpful advice. So here it goes: 

I live part-time in Sebastian and I am looking for a new flats boat. I have the resources to spend around 11k for a decent skiff. I've owned the list of older jon boats and beaters so I'm ready for a balance of better quality and comfort at a reasonable cost. I'm not considering high-end skiffs simply because I'm not on the water enough to justify the cost. This skiff must be garage kept which limits my size to around 16'. I also have a 50hp outboard in very good condition so that part of the equation is solved. I've seen the Ankonas, the IPB's etc online but I'd like some suggestions for -any- brand hull in which I can store all my goodies out of sight including livewell etc (which seems like a problem with IPB's no-cap design even though the hull itself looks attractive). I'm not interested in tillers so a console is a must. When I'm in town I have limited time so I'm trying to narrow down my search as much as possible. 
My primary target locations for this boat are ML, Indian River, The Sebastian area and the keys. 

Any technical help and pics are greatly appreciated. 

Pete


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

ankona skiff


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Price is limiting, and the ability to run a 50hp is a limiting factor as well.

The Ankona copperhead is probably your best bet. After that the only thing that comes to mind is maybe a Carolina skiff j16/jv16


----------



## petezorrilla (Feb 27, 2011)

I've considered the Ankona Copperhead but it seems a bit narrow (then again I haven't ridden in one). I also figured that I could spare a bit more on the hull since I'm not buying a motor. Of course, no sense paying for more than what is needed. 

Thanks for your input. Keep it coming.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

The 50hp will limit you on which hulls can handle that power. Take a look at this thread, good info on the small skiff manufacturers around the southeast. http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1296519719


----------



## petezorrilla (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I looked around and found a few other useful links as well. It seems like the Ankona meets my needs. I sent the folks at Ankona Boats an email requesting some addn'l info on other options not listed on their site etc. 

Until they respond, anyone know what their hull price is for the Copperhead? 

Again, thanks to all for your help. Being out of town makes your input all the more valuable.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

welcome to ankona.commicroskiff.com

happy skiff hunting


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know the waters you're fishing up north of me, but the keys is somewhat familiar to me. Fished there many times in a Maverick Mirage (one of the original ones), and a 16' hewes redfisher. 

Both of which fine examples can be had for a lot less than your budget. Two different boats for sure, but they are both excellent hulls. The Mirage would probably be about ideal for what you're looking for and would perform well with anything over 50hp. A 90hp 2-stroke yamaha makes them a 50+ mph boat. 

The redfisher won't float as shallow or as quiet, but with a 90hp 2-stroke yammy will run low 40's rigged, through a much rougher chop than the mirage, has more storage space and is more stable. But heavier. 

Just mentioning options here...

-T


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

IPB should fit the bill. You might find a used Pathfinder 17T but most will have a motor. Also might want to check http://boggycreekboats.com they have some 16' skiffs that will handle a 50.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## petezorrilla (Feb 27, 2011)

Tom, 

The Hewes and the Mavericks have always on the top of my list but I haven't seen many for my price range. At least nothing over 12 years old (av). Finding one usually takes time and local research which I (sadly) don't have. 

I'd love to be wrong on this if you can point me towards one.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Have you checked out http://www.mbcboats.com/fusionbb/showforum.php?fid/16/ ?


----------



## petezorrilla (Feb 27, 2011)

Capt. Jan, 

Do you know if the IPB's offer a cap for their boats? I don't walk the gunwhales very much but I like  the protection they provide to my rods as well as deck lighting etc.. That's the only thing keeping me from considering them more. 

Also, I mentioned my 50hp motor since I could purchase a new hull and have one less expense. If I purchased a used one I'd just sell it so the option is there. 

P.S. what are the Boggy Creeks 16's averaging at? (price)


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Pete give Brad at IPB a call 407.488.5268, I know they were working on gunnels at one point but not sure of the outcome.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry, I wish I could answer that better but I can not. I do not know if they have one available or not. Your best bet would be to contact them on Monday. I do know that they can handle a 50hp. There is one down here in South Florida. It's a nice looking ride.

I saw a 96' Hewes Bayfisher W/O motor for 6500. A 50 would push it but it would be a bit under powered.

Good luck in your search, let us know what you finally decide upon... then save up your lunch money and join us in Delecroix LA for our Rally this year!

Cheers


----------



## petezorrilla (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you all for your helpful advice. I'll definitely advise and post pics when I find -the one-..


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The Copperhead hull isn't too narrow.
I'm considering selling my hull and keeping the outboard and trailer and getting the 2nd gen Copperhead that is 10" wider.

My skiff is definitely wide enough, though. 
You can ask around, I fish the heck out of my skiff and it's exceeded my expectations as far as performance.
I have crossed Whitewater Bay in 25+ winds.
Ran to Islamorada from Flamingo in 25+ winds through storms.
It is a very dry hull, especially for it's size.

The hull price is $5650.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Tom,
> 
> The Hewes and the Mavericks have always on the top of my list but I haven't seen many for my price range. At least nothing over 12 years old (av). Finding one usually takes time and local research which I (sadly) don't have.
> 
> I'd love to be wrong on this if you can point me towards one.


I'll look around and see, if I find anything I'll post it. I think those original mavericks could be had for a song at this point. But, they are dating back to the 12+ year old mark, which wouldn't scare me at all if the thing was structurally sound. Wouldn't take much to bring one up to snuff with these smaller boats as they often live in someone's garage and show pretty well despite age. 

-T


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

*PIB*

Haven't heard of this second gen copperhead? would love to know more...
Steve-0


----------



## thebandit (Jan 10, 2011)

For any of you interested in quality/economy.... boat builder, Check out Boggy Creek Boat Co. This guy will build you anything you can think up!! You can draw him a picture on an old napkin and he will build it... You can specify using polyester, vinylester , epoxy.... corecell, aircell, renicell..... Honda, Evinrude, Yamaha, Mercury... Red , Green , Black or Blue. In a Fair , Honest comparison of feature for feature, I don't know that you will find a better value in any production or custom boat line. Talk and Opinions are cheap ... for the very few of us who are actually going to spend our hard earned $$$$$ ... Do your homework!!!!! [smiley=1-boxing2.gif]


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

> The Copperhead hull isn't too narrow.
> I'm considering selling my hull  and keeping the outboard and trailer and getting the 2nd gen Copperhead that is 10" wider.
> 
> My skiff is definitely wide enough, though.
> ...


Whats this second generation about, when will i be able to get one?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> > The Copperhead hull isn't too narrow.
> > I'm considering selling my hull  and keeping the outboard and trailer and getting the 2nd gen Copperhead that is 10" wider.
> >
> > My skiff is definitely wide enough, though.
> ...


Please keep this thread on topic. If you want info on Ankona please contact Mel @ Aknona Boats.


----------



## petezorrilla (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, I emailed Mel at Ankona and received some info regarding the new Copperhead. In short, it has a wider beam (70+) and some significant refinements. Their site should be updated in around 3 weeks. 

I spoke with Greg at IPB a few months ago but I haven't been able to email him directly from their site. I'd like to know if they are in the process of making caps for their boats. 

I'll request some info from some of the other manufacturers mentioned as well. I feel more comfortable about a purchase when I see more and more owners comment from experience (and pics when possible). 

Thanks for the info. Please keep it rolling in. Every input gives me a better idea of exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## petezorrilla (Feb 27, 2011)

> For any of you interested in quality/economy.... boat builder, Check out Boggy Creek Boat Co. This guy will build you anything you can think up!!  You can draw him a picture on an old napkin and he will build it... You can specify using polyester, vinylester , epoxy.... corecell, aircell, renicell..... Honda, Evinrude, Yamaha, Mercury... Red , Green , Black or Blue.  In a Fair , Honest comparison of feature for feature, I don't know that you will find a better value in any production or custom boat line.  Talk and Opinions are cheap ... for the very few of us who are actually going to spend our hard earned $$$$$ ... Do your homework!!!!!      [smiley=1-boxing2.gif]



I'll request some info and prices from these guys tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

I must chime in, The IPB with a center console and rear locker box would provide a fair a mount of storage. And with a 50hp you'll be running in the mid to high 30's and drafting less than 7" which ain't to bad. Good luck and Great Fishing!!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's an '08 tailfisher with just 200-ish hours on it: http://treasure.craigslist.org/boa/2250244351.html

You guys are a little bit spread out on your budget and his list price, but if you like the boat and start talking you never know what might happen...

-T


----------



## petezorrilla (Feb 27, 2011)

Well now.. 
The new Ankona Copperhead 2 looks like it might just fit the bill. The size is right, the price seems right (even after additional goodies) and from what I gather, the customer service is right. The new Copperhead is finally up on their site.


----------

